# errors at 401mhz on 9800pro



## restless (Jan 29, 2005)

i just bought i new system and now i'm giving this atitool prog a try.

problem is i have a sapphire ati radeon 9800 pro and when i do max core then it starts giving errors at 401 mhz :s i mean this is not that high?? what is up with that? 

my system:
amd64 3200+
msi k8n neo2 platinum
sapphire ati radeon 9800pro


----------



## zealot`grr (Jan 31, 2005)

your card is not a good overclocker, $hit happens :/


----------

